# Casting Mold For Vertex RB or FP



## KCW (Sep 21, 2016)

Does anyone know of a resin saver type mold for the vertex rollerball or fountain pen tubes?  I sent a message to Fred W, both here and on his website, and have not heard back from him.  His style of mold is my favorite, so I went there first.  Thanks for any insights.


----------



## acmaclaren (Sep 22, 2016)

Have you tried WoodnWhimsies or Craft Supplies USA? I know they sell some molds.


----------



## edicehouse (Sep 22, 2016)

I just texted Fred, he is working out of town more often now.  Will let you know if he responds.


----------



## edicehouse (Sep 22, 2016)

Plus for the last several days we have been getting a lot of rain, several roads are shut, and his internet may be down.


----------



## KCW (Sep 22, 2016)

edicehouse said:


> I just texted Fred, he is working out of town more often now.  Will let you know if he responds.



Thanks Ed, I really do prefer his molds.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Sep 22, 2016)

If it is the magnetic cap with a 2.38" tube length, the Sierra click will work for that kit.


----------



## KCW (Sep 22, 2016)

PTownSubbie said:


> If it is the magnetic cap with a 2.38" tube length, the Sierra click will work for that kit.



Great!  Thank you Fred, I have quite a few of your molds, but that one isn't one of them.  I will now have to make it one of them.  Thanks again.


----------

